# Trout Release - Rush Run



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I stopped by shortly after they released the fish into the water. Stuck around for nearly a half hour and did not wet a line. I didn't see any caught at the time, and the parking was sad. I can't believe the amount of people that were there, too many for my liking. 

I'll try in a couple of days after the crowds diminish. What a zoo.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

sure was a crazy day at rush run prbly bout 200 people there when trout were released ended up gettin there about 10 and then there was 94 people(got bored waiting on the fish to get stocked) seem like they werent hittin to good on the power bait ended up with a total of 4. when the trout were released there was a little kid up on the boat dock grabbing the ones that swam back up. to many people for my liking but over alll a good day


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes it was packed. I was there to watch the stocking, way too many people for me, I did not even take my rods out of the truck. Just watched the show and took some pics.(I was the big guy near the fish truck taking pics.)
I did go back to fish Sat. morning. Got there a little before 7:00am fished till 9:30, used Roostertails, small jig tipped with a wax worm, and a white Roadrunner. Caught zero. Seen one trout caught from shore (powerbait) and on from a boat.(spinner) Started to get crowded by 9:00am.
good to be fishing anyway.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

That's why I like to fish put-and-take lakes in the rain; less people!


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

It is just a government funded pay-lake. What a waste. More white trash than fish. I know I grew up around there.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Nitro_boy said:


> More white trash than fish.


Honestly, I believe I could jump through this virtual world and punch you in your mouth for saying something so stupid.

So "growing up" around somerville / camden makes it ok to call people white trash?

If you can't be constructive in your posts don't post. And most importantly, the majority of the area population take very good care of our natural resources.

Go fishing nitro_boy but, don't visit our lakes.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Well put, CamdenGizzard


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Well Nitro that was a stupid thing to say,even if you meant it.The people fishing there yesterday were very friendly and I didn't see any White Trash anywhere.Gotta be careful who you talk about.It all comes back around.

Roscoe


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I do not understand why people go and fish the day of the release. The fish are not going to hit anything until they are comfortable with the surrounding, and they generally run to deeper water first. They do the same thing at Lake Isabella, and it is usually a zoo. I wait a couple of days, and usually go on crappy weather. "One should not throw stones in a glass house".


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

My son and I were out there yesterday. We could have gone somewhere else but trout fishing is limited in southern Ohio so we thought we'd get it while it's here. We got a couple government funded rainbows. Later this year I plan on catching some government funded saugeye, government funded wipers and maybe a government funded muskie or two at some of the other government funded pay-lakes.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Daddy830 said:


> My son and I were out there yesterday. We could have gone somewhere else but trout fishing is limited in southern Ohio so we thought we'd get it while it's here. We got a couple government funded rainbows. Later this year I plan on catching some government funded saugeye, government funded wipers and maybe a government funded muskie or two at some of the other government funded pay-lakes.


where do ya find government funded wipers and muskie? that sounds FUN


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Goverment wipers & muskie would be a lot of fun! Those fish either don't reproduce or reproduce in such low numbers that we wouldn't have them unless the State Government stocked them. I guess that would make a State Park a goverment funded pay-lake. 
I've never actually caught a muskie. Years ago Acton Lake had tiger muskie but I haven't heard of anyone catching one in at least ten years. That might be a subject for another thread


----------

